# Cherry Chipotle Barbecue Sauce



## darrin (Feb 5, 2009)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]This is an awesome sauce on pulled pork and ribs.

Cherry Chipotle  Barbecue Sauce:

2 cups ketchup
1 cup cherry preserves
1/2 cup cherry juice
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 1/2 tablespoons chipotle pepper sauce  (find it near tabasco sauce)
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp onion powder

Put it all in a sauce pan. bring to a boil over medium high heat. reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes. I let cool and then put into a food processor or blender to chop up the cherries.
[/font]


----------



## gobbledot (Feb 5, 2009)

Darrin that sounds good. I luv cherries...... Thanks, i'll try it next time i fire ol bessy up......


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds good Darrin, definitely gonna try that next time


----------



## grothe (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanx Darrin..sounds great!
bookmarked!!


----------



## darrin (Feb 6, 2009)

I learned a lesson from the server crash - better to copy and paste onto my computer and print out. I lost a lot of recipes I was going to try because I just kept bookmarking them.


----------



## uncle-honky (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to try this sauce but I have a question. I can't find cherry juice anywhere. Is it cherry cocktail juice that is used, and where do the cherry chunks come from? any advice is appreciated.


----------



## eman (Feb 7, 2009)

must be using marischino cherries and juice?


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

You can buy cherry juice for mixing drinks in the section of your store where all the mixes are.


----------



## rio_grande (Feb 7, 2009)

I have made this,,, huge hit with the faimly. Little bit sweet for me but the kids and wife love it.


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

I find the cherry juice at Walmart. Made by Juicy Juice.

The cherry chucks come from cherry preserves. Look at walmart or Kroger in the jams and jellies. Do NOT use marischino cherries and juice.


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

I get the Smucker's brand


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

Juicy Juice Cherry


----------



## darrin (Feb 7, 2009)

While I'm at it, here is what the chipotle pepper sauce looks like.


----------



## uncle-honky (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you much for the descriptive info Darrin....we will enjoy this sauce I am sure.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sounds real tasty Darrin. 

I've been messen around with chipotles before they were the new in food item.  My dad spent a good part of his youth in Mexico City.

I like to make them fresh from dried chipotles but a cool thing to do with a can of chipotles in adobo is to grind them up with an inmmersion blender with a big chunk of guava paste.  You will barely know the guava paste is there but it gives a hint of sweetness and this paste will last a long time in the fridge.  We us it in many things from sauces to soups.  Even taste good in a tuna salad.   Smokey heat.  Got to love it.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 10, 2009)

Darrin,

Made some up this weekend with two mods. One I used two Chipotles in Adabo and the second was I forgot to buy the Cherry Juice so I used apple. Still it was fantastic and my kids loved it.  Next time I'll make it just like your recipe. Thanks for sharing it. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## darrin (Feb 10, 2009)

Glad you liked it.


----------



## ganny76 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I will try this one this weekend.  Never been a real fan of making my own bbq sauce.  I have made some good ones and tasted some good ones, but usually get the store bought.  This just looks too good not to try.


----------



## chadtower (Feb 10, 2009)

I made this this weekend with Juicy Juice and perserves... comes out really sweet.  I'm going to tweak it for tartness by using sour cherries and actual cherry juice.  I think there was too much added sugar in the juice and preserves for my taste.  Good, but my style is a bit more bite.  If I can get it more tart and with a bit more cherry POP it will be awesome.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 10, 2009)

Man that sounds great. I am going to make that for the sauce for the loins I am smoking.


----------



## darrin (Feb 10, 2009)

My wife and daughter really like the sweetness. I thought about adding a little cayenne to kick it up a notch. Its a very good family friendly sauce.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 10, 2009)

Gotta get to the store to buy the goodies for this one.Sounds great.


----------



## mjrodney (Feb 11, 2009)

I made this today.

On the stove and in the pan, it tasted a bit sweet. I thought about discarding it, until I grilled a NY Strip tonite.

On that NY Strip, it was great. It's a keeper.

And the thought that crossed my mind is that it would be a great dipping sauce for cocktail shrimp.

Tomorrow, family is coming over and I will steam some shrimp and offer this sauce as a dip.

I'll bet they will be pleased.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## gatorscott (Feb 21, 2009)

Headin' out to get some cherry preserves......ribs are in the egg.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

thanks i saved it for future ref sounds great


----------



## darrin (Feb 21, 2009)

Never tried it on steamed shrimp, but it is great on grilled shrimp used as a glaze.


----------

